# Box bei Wikipedia-Artikel zu Musikalben



## Patze (22. November 2011)

Weiß jemand seit wann es diese Box bei Wiki-Artikel zu doch recht vielen Musikalben gibt und wie die Sterne zusammenkommen, entstehen?

So sieht das dann BEISPIELSWEISE aus: 

The Beginning

Ladyhawke (Album)

album Professionelle Bewertungen site:http://de.wikipedia.org - Google-Suche


----------



## Patze (10. Dezember 2011)

Sorry, keiner der da Ahnung hat?


----------



## NCphalon (10. Dezember 2011)

Diese Sterne sind die einzelnen Bewertungen der Seiten/Magazine/Whatever die das Album "getestet" haben denke ich mal oder was meinst du?


----------



## Patze (10. Dezember 2011)

Seit wann es diese Übersicht der einzelnen Bewertungen gibt. 

Was die Sterne angeht habe ich nicht in den Artikeln (Musikkritiken) selbst geschaut, ich ging deshalb davon aus, dass die Autoren der Wikipedia-Artikel selbst die Sterne anhand der Musikkritiken erstellen würden. Aber die Kritiken liefern ja schon selbst die Bewertung anhand der "Sternen-Klassifizierung".


----------



## NCphalon (10. Dezember 2011)

Dann guck in der Versionsgeschichte der Artikel wann die Boxen hinzugefügt wurden.


----------



## Patze (22. Dezember 2011)

Kann ich nicht herausfindenden.  In Versionsgeschichte steht nicht so was wie Box hinzugefügt. Auch kann ich nicht entsprechende Hinweise finden. Weiß jemand Bescheid?


----------

